# 1998 GMC Sierra 2500 7.4/ Hard starting



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I hope someone can help me with the following problem.

My truck most always has a hard time starting, hot or cold. I takes about 10 to 15 seconds before the truck will start. Once it does start, the truck runs very poor at idle. The truck idles bad even when the motor is warmed up. When your on the gas pedal or at cruzing speed, the truck runs great. I can't figure out what the problem is, it is driving me crazy.

Heres a history of how this problem started. Fall of 2001 fuel pump died. Had it replaced, very expensive! A few days after I picked up the truck from the mechanic, I noticed it was not starting right away. Called the mechanic, he said it was probably the fuel relay. I replaced that, not the problem! Called the mechanic back, said it is most likely left over contaminates in the fuel filter. I replaced that, not the problem! After a few months of dealing with the truck this way, it was time to put it away for the season. Forward to the present. Set out to fix the problem, once and for all. Checked for codes, none. Checked all computer controled controls, AOK. Changed the plugs, wires, cap, rotor, KN air filter & oil, no luck. 

Anyone have any ideas!
Thanks CGB


----------

